
Brilliant Visions: Peyote Among the Aesthetes - Thevet
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/07/25/brilliant-visions-peyote-among-the-aesthetes/
======
octosphere
There's a lot of emphasis on the visions people have on peyote in this
article, but it never touches on the emotional effects it has, where it is
similar chemically to MDMA and causes people to be highly empathetic towards
others and nature in general. You could say peyote has the ability to make
people ecophilic/biophilic.

At least from my experience with it, it opened up a world of emotions, some
traumatic, some ecstatic, and at times listening to music made me feel the
music in a very vivid way, as if the instruments were channeling through every
cell in my body and made me feel intensely ecstatic and emotionally involved
with the song, often inducing literal tears of joy.

~~~
tasty_freeze
The author references the point you are making: he isn't reporting on
mescaline, but on the experiences reported by early western users. He too
points out that they were largely responsive to the visual aspects of the
drug, and theorizes why.

